# Apple ios 11.1.1



## K0rkY (Jun 23, 2015)

What is happening at Apple? 6 releases in 6 weeks. Forbes still recommends that we DON'T update our ios. One severe issue is battery life is drastically reduced. Is there panic at Apple?


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Uhhhh..... with the iOS11 update also comes the disappearance of all 32-bit apps because 32-bit apps will stop being supported with iOS 11. Older 32-bit apps. And newer 32-bit apps. Yikes. And there is that battery life decrease also. So..... there's probably some panic at Apple.


----------

